# Gonial angle hack



## Ropemaxing (Sep 22, 2018)

You probably know him already he was obsessed with mewing ( meme ) and managed to totally transform his gonial angle from 135° to 90° square , did he use steroids/hgh or K2 to speed up the process or something else? What's your take on it


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

Holy shit dude bumpinf this thread ngl
How the fuck...


----------



## Madness (Sep 22, 2018)

ho l y shit


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 22, 2018)

what the fuck he went from creep to slayer... u fkn srs brah?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

After examining it for a few minutes, I think it comes down to the angles at which the pictures are taken, losing body fat, and possibly a chin implant. His beard game might have also helped it to look better


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 22, 2018)

Nice transformation but ideal gonial angle is 117.5 degrees 
(not coping)


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 22, 2018)

What the fuck

Also nice username


----------



## Ropemaxing (Sep 22, 2018)

Nibba said:


> After examining it for a few minutes, I think it comes down to the angles at which the pictures are taken, losing body fat, and possibly a chin implant. His beard game might have also helped it to look better



I was thinking about surgery because there is no way only mewing could do this , then i found him https://lookism.net/Thread-My-MK-677-just-arrived-PICS-A-S-C-E-N-S-I-O-N , he just blasted some MK + HGH

Btw here are some honest results post 30 y from mewing  only the teeth gap have been reduced ( 3 y ) basically it's not whorth it past 30 => Sarpe + implants


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

Ropemaxing said:


> I was thinking about surgery because there is no way only mewing could do this , then i found him https://lookism.net/Thread-My-MK-677-just-arrived-PICS-A-S-C-E-N-S-I-O-N , he just blasted some MK + HGH
> 
> Btw here are some honest results post 30 y from mewing  only the teeth gap have been reduced ( 3 y ) basically it's not whorth it past 30 => Sarpe + implants



What is MK? And he got very lucky with HGH, as it usually just gives you random growth, which is why bodybuilders look like shit when they take it for long periods of time


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Sep 22, 2018)

That doesn't seem like a gonial angle change, just a loss in sumbental fat/proper oral posture. May be wrong tho. Also beard.


----------



## Ropemaxing (Sep 22, 2018)

Nibba said:


> What is MK? And he got very lucky with HGH, as it usually just gives you random growth, which is why bodybuilders look like shit when they take it for long periods of time



It's a type of vitamin K2 , allows to speed up bone remodelling process


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Sep 22, 2018)

Ropemaxing said:


> It's a type of vitamin K2 , allows to speed up bone remodelling process


Don't think that's entirely true/what MK means in this context. MK is not a type of vitamin K2. MK is a hgh secreatogue. Taking MK is equivalent to taking 2 IUs pharma hgh.

Vitamin K2 is another looksmaxing supp that is supposed to help grow stronger bones. Not sure if its cope but i've ordered a bottle.
Also on an unrelated note, the fringe cut he got has done a good job covering up his hairline recession.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

CopeMaxxer said:


> Don't think that's entirely true/what MK means in this context. MK is not a type of vitamin K2. MK is a hgh secreatogue. Taking MK is equivalent to taking 2 IUs pharma hgh.
> 
> Vitamin K2 is another looksmaxing supp that is supposed to help grow stronger bones. Not sure if its cope but i've ordered a bottle.
> Also on an unrelated note, the fringe cut he got has done a good job covering up his hairline recession.


You've ordered a bottle of which one?


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Sep 22, 2018)

Nibba said:


> You've ordered a bottle of which one?


I have actually ordered both LMAO. I know mk677 is a legit gh peptide type thing, so I'll try it for a bit. The one that I think is a meme is vitamin K2. I'm not sure if it does anything (like a lot of vitamins).


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

CopeMaxxer said:


> I have actually ordered both LMAO. I know mk677 is a legit gh peptide type thing, so I'll try it for a bit. The one that I think is a meme is vitamin K2. I'm not sure if it does anything (like a lot of vitamins).


Shit dude post some results if it works or if it doesnt ngl

https://www.undiagnosed-usa.org/ibutamoren-mk-677-review/#What-Do-The-Studies-Say


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Sep 22, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Shit dude post some results if it works or if it doesnt ngl


Yeah it'll be hard to objectively see if K2 works, i'll try my best. MK results are pretty well documented and noticeable.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

CopeMaxxer said:


> Yeah it'll be hard to objectively see if K2 works, i'll try my best. MK results are pretty well documented and noticeable.


Yeah I just edited my last post with a link to an article. It's basically roids and better bones with no side effects other than more appetite and dreams lol


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah I just edited my last post with a link to an article. It's basically roids and better bones with no side effects other than more appetite and dreams lol


mk4 or mk677?

uber


----------



## Nibba (Sep 23, 2018)

UBER said:


> mk4 or mk677?
> 
> uber


Mk 677


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Sep 23, 2018)

Jfl its photoshopped you guys believe everyrhing


----------



## Ropemaxing (Sep 25, 2018)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Jfl its photoshopped you guys believe everyrhing



https://lookism.net/Thread-igesios-transformation-is-just-astonishing

This is the thread , scroll down and you will see him in motion , call again photoshop


----------



## Elgoblino (Sep 26, 2018)

Holy shit

HOW?


----------



## Wincel (Mar 4, 2019)

Just remembered this with the K2 discussion

Necroposting, with good reason.






Gonial angle change is possible, but MK-677 and MK4 on their own is not going to do it, it will just grow your face downwards even more. You need a hard force pulling upwards and forwards on the entire palate and then you can start supplementing with MK677 and MK4. I'm aware this guy mews so he has some force there, but obviously it wasn't enough, dude is a fraud.


----------



## axedee (Mar 4, 2019)

How to easily see mewing results in a short period of 2 months

Step 1 clench ur teeth and open your mouth as wide as possible
take a picture

step 2 do the same under same lighting conditions and take picture in after 2 months

If you have been mewing right then you should see your smile is wider
i could count only 10 teeth in the first time and now I can count 12 teeth are showing 

teeth show the fastest results and even if you see a video claiming 10 month progress he probably mewed right for only 2-3 months as it take time to refine the technique.
I have been mewing wrong since 2014 with no results and only in the last 2 months i noticed results after mewing right in those 2 months


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 4, 2019)

axedee said:


> How to easily see mewing results in a short period of 2 months
> 
> Step 1 clench ur teeth and open your mouth as wide as possible
> take a picture
> ...


What would you consider mewing right?


----------



## axedee (Mar 4, 2019)

Gudru said:


> What would you consider mewing right?



First we need to get you to feel how mewing should feel like so eat something first to make ur mouth dry and not slippery 


Lay on the hard floor and chin tuck for maximum posture
Open your mouth and smile as hard as you can
put your tongue in the N position make sure the tip touch or behind the bump/ridges (don't close your mouth yet)
Start swallowing saliva by pushing your tongue 100% UP against the palate (your tongue will want to slide forward thus creating 45 degree upward angle force) but on your end you should aim just to push up
repeat number 4 for 10 times then close your mouth, your tongue should be deep inside your upper palate and you will feel it, if you let go you will feel a click from the suction going off
Now you wanna get yourself to do this 24/7 only then you will start seeing results and it take time to get to that level. Pretty much 99% of people don't do mewing right so they get no results
Make sure to tape your mouth at night as mouth breathing even when doing sport is gonna hurt your mewing progress if you don't sleep mew then u are losing all progress and reverting back at sleep


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 5, 2019)

HOLY FUCK THIS MAKES THE MUSCLES UNDER MY TONGUE HURT


----------



## fobos (Mar 5, 2019)

He used different angle


----------



## axedee (Mar 5, 2019)

Gudru said:


> HOLY FUCK THIS MAKES THE MUSCLES UNDER MY TONGUE HURT


Correct mewing is hard and turning it into a 24/7 habit is even harder. Now you know why so many people cant and wont get results with mewing


----------



## Nibba (Mar 5, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Just remembered this with the K2 discussion
> 
> Necroposting, with good reason.
> 
> ...


Lol no. Mk677 will not give you downward grown face unless you mouth breath 24/7. If you mew most hours of the day and bonesmash for 6 months + you'll get some great facial changes


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Lol no. Mk677 will not give you downward grown face unless you mouth breath 24/7. If you mew most hours of the day and bonesmash for 6 months + you'll get some great facial changes



Cope you'll never make it to 6'4" or have great facial changes, it's over buddy you're stuck @ sub 7


----------



## Nibba (Mar 5, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Cope you'll never make it to 6'4" or have great facial changes, it's over buddy you're stuck @ sub 7


You've been very negative towards me lately
I'm looking for frame growth anyway not height


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> You've been very negative towards me lately
> I'm looking for frame growth anyway not height



It's our race to PSL 7.5 bringing out the competitive side tbh. High T ogre got to win or die.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 5, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> It's our race to PSL 7.5 bringing out the competitive side tbh. High T ogre got to win or die.


I've already started my ascension process


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I've already started my ascension process



*?*
*?*


----------



## Wincel (Mar 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Lol no. Mk677 will not give you downward grown face unless you mouth breath 24/7. If you mew most hours of the day and bonesmash for 6 months + you'll get some great facial changes


I meant to say that HGH (probably a lot of it) and high doses of K2 would have your face grow in the same direction it always has, which if you have any gonial angle less than 90 is downward (but not in a bad way necessarily), it wouldn't change your gonial angle for better or worse. I worded that shittily


----------



## Nibba (Mar 5, 2019)

Wincel said:


> I meant to say that HGH (probably a lot of it) and high doses of K2 would have your face grow in the same direction it always has, which if you have any gonial angle less than 90 is downward (but not in a bad way necessarily), it wouldn't change your gonial angle for better or worse. I worded that shittily


Ah yeah HGH 12-14+ iu will really do some damage


----------



## AyWiz (Mar 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Lol no. Mk677 will not give you downward grown face unless you mouth breath 24/7. If you mew most hours of the day and bonesmash for 6 months + you'll get some great facial changes


do a thread about how u bonemashing


----------



## Nibba (Mar 5, 2019)

AyWiz said:


> do a thread about how u bonemashing


Working on it u cel


----------



## AyWiz (Mar 5, 2019)

bone mashing at 14y


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 5, 2019)

axedee said:


> First we need to get you to feel how mewing should feel like so eat something first to make ur mouth dry and not slippery
> 
> 
> Lay on the hard floor and chin tuck for maximum posture
> ...


How on earth do you get your tongue used to this?


----------



## axedee (Mar 5, 2019)

Gudru said:


> How on earth do you get your tongue used to this?


Just try really hard and make it your life goal for the next month or so and it should become a habit after 1 month of trying really hard and making your life about it. Also watch like 5-10 mewing videos a day and read his book to motivate yourself and make your life more about this subject
tape your mouth at night too


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 5, 2019)

axedee said:


> First we need to get you to feel how mewing should feel like so eat something first to make ur mouth dry and not slippery
> 
> 
> Lay on the hard floor and chin tuck for maximum posture
> ...



I can do explosive mewing whilst doing this lol


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 23, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (Apr 23, 2019)

This is not the same guy, this transformation natty is impossible.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Apr 23, 2019)

axedee said:


> How to easily see mewing results in a short period of 2 months
> 
> Step 1 clench ur teeth and open your mouth as wide as possible
> take a picture
> ...


Why not use dental calipers instead to measure more accurately the inter molar distance?


----------



## Acnno (Apr 23, 2019)

Do you know who he is? Name? Blah blah?


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 3, 2019)

Bump, contains great mewing advice but original pics are probably fake


----------



## looksmaxxbro (Aug 3, 2019)

surgery


----------



## needsolution (Aug 3, 2019)

Ropemaxing said:


> You probably know him already he was obsessed with mewing ( meme ) and managed to totally transform his gonial angle from 135° to 90° square , did he use steroids/hgh or K2 to speed up the process or something else? What's your take on it
> 
> 
> View attachment 930
> View attachment 931


polak a jak rumun wyglądasz


----------



## AmorFatis (Aug 3, 2019)

axedee said:


> How to easily see mewing results in a short period of 2 months
> 
> Step 1 clench ur teeth and open your mouth as wide as possible
> take a picture
> ...


How was it that you only recently started mewing right. What did you change?


----------

